# HELP! found a baby who was ran over three times!



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

I was driving to take my son over to his dads house this evening to go and visit, and we were going under this train bridge and I see a pigeon wobbling around on the ground as not one but THREE vehicles run it right over. 
The poor little thing was trying and trying to figure out what to do and just kept getting pushed back and forth under the vehicles and the wind from them was making him roll all around, so I stop the truck and throw my hazard lights on and jump out and grab the little guy.. all the while people behind me are honking their horns (rush hour traffic lol) I just smile and hopped back into my truck.

So now I have this little pigeon, he doesn't seem too interested in my hand feeding goodies, but I put a little bowl of lightly sugared water in front of him and as soon as I did he started drinking which I hope is a good thing. Hes now in my cat carrier, on a towel with a cat heading pat tucked beside him in a towel as well. and he is napping quietly. He wakes up when I come in but isnt even alarmed. I think the mom and dad were trying to teach him to fly only to find out he isnt a flyer yet, hes a faller. I couldn't just leave him there for the rest of the cars to run him over or something to pick him off because he couldn't fly yet.

I just checked on him and he drank again and is cuddled up with the towel and the heating pad beside him.

Any advice would be appreciated... also if I can get him to eat the hand feeding formula should the temp be in between 102 and 104f like other birds?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mix the hand feeding formula with warm water. Test it on your wrist. If it's too hot on your wrist, then it's too hot for the baby.
Can you post a picture?


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Here is a pic of the little one*


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Is there anything else I can leave in his dish to see if he will eat it? Maybe some pellets softened with water? Or Cheerios softened with water? Anything? I'm worried that what if he isn't being fed by mom and dad and eats on his own and that's why he doesn't want my hand feeding formula. Ill pick him up some dove seed tomorrow (I work in a pet store lol) 
and some millet as well but in the mean time is there anything I can leave him with? Can he be left alone tomorrow if he makes it thru the night?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He probably doesn't know how to eat on his own.
You shouldn't need to feed formula at this age.
Does the bird have any food in his crop? Do you think he is injurged? Have you looked him over for cuts or swelling?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-11265.html
You can feed this bird  corn and peas that have been defrosted under warm water.
gently open the birds beak and place individual pieces at the back of the throat and the bird will swallow them.
It may take you a bit to catch on and for the bird to catch on and so until that happens it will feel very awkward to you. Just be gentle. You will need to feed between 35-40 pieces at each feeding and feed every time the crop is empty. You can make Dove mix always available and he may start eating on his own. If he is drinking on his own, your half way there.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

when I looked him over, it looked like he had broken a few blood feathers but they were cleanly out and he didnt bleed very much at all, a few tiny smears when I first picked him up and that was it, He didnt feel like he was swollen anywhere and his winds when I moved them out he pulled them back and opened them again, and he stood on my hand on his own and balanced and now he stands and walks around a bit on his own, and poops a little but he seems content to just lay next to the heating pad and drink his water. His crop still has food in it from when I first found him so whatever he had before he got ran over is still in his crop and I just felt it again and he still has some left. Ill try to feed him again tomorrow morning when I get up again I think he really just wants to rest right now, but tomorrow I will give him some more hand feeding formula again and see if by then he is a bit more hungry. His eyes are clear and alert when Im there doing anything with him, but when I walk away and peek in a little while later hes asleep.

I really hope he makes it thru the night. thank you for your help with him I appreciate it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope he makes it too.... he's darn lucky that you were there.
Keep us posted. We're here if you need us.
Oh...heating pad no higher than low.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

the heating pad is one that they use in cat beds.. it doesnt have any controls, just plug in or off so I hope it wont be too hot for him?

Ill let you know how it goes, I guess if he does make it the night, he will be ok at least.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good luck. Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Update*

so far so good... this morning 6 30, I fed him the hand feeding formula, not that he liked it at all  but he still took a full dropper, and drank once again. His crop was soft and squashy. He is back in snuggled with his blanket and heating pad. He was much more alert this morning but still not even trying to get away from me which is good but kind of worries me at the same time.

I have to leave for work so Ill be back here at around noon to try feeding him once again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A dropper full is not enough.... he should have 20 ccs per feeding. If you aren't experienced at hand feeding, I really would recommend the corn and peas over the formula as it is easy to get formula into the lungs.
The bird must be very sore. It is worrisome that he didn't try to get away form you.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Update #2*

Ive hand fed everything from day old baby finches, to newly hatched mcaws, so I am very experienced with hand feeding all birds but never a pigeon lol I even raised tiels and orange winged amazons for a long time. I guess he really didn't care for the hand feeding formula at all lol and today he is standing, and drinking and eating on his own  
Yes, eating the dove and pigeon seed. Its actually kind of funny because when I pick him up and I poke around in the seed dish he pokes around in the seed dish and eats more lol

He still doesnt try to get away from me at all, and is still pretty quiet, but he is looking much better than what he was the first day! 

Is his feathers supposed to stick out all around his head like they are? Thats kind of strange...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oohhh, he's cute. Those are his baby feathers. He's just a young one. They will disappear in time, and yes, it's very normal. I'm praying that he makes a full recovery. He sure was put in front of you for a reason. Not everyone would have stopped in rush hour traffic. You were there when you were for a reason.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You want to see feathers sticking out? 








Very normal. LOL.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG! LOL what a cutie!!! Thats the sweetest thing I have ever seen! LOL love the little feathers lol at least now I know that isnt something he isnt supposed to have on his head I was looking at him and saying *good gods what is that sticking in his head?* ha ha ha

thats great! Do you breed these little guys?


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Oohhh, he's cute. Those are his baby feathers. He's just a young one. They will disappear in time, and yes, it's very normal. I'm praying that he makes a full recovery. He sure was put in front of you for a reason. Not everyone would have stopped in rush hour traffic. You were there when you were for a reason.


yea I knew no one was going to stop, it seems people just dont care and when I seen him there under the cars in between the wheels I just prayed he wasnt going to get hit and he would be ok till I reached him, I was horrified  
No one cared they just all drove around me and honked and got pissy because I stopped... come on whats 5 min out of your drive home? honestly! My son was crying holding him as I drove, telling him *dont die little birdy, dont go we will help you*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have a loft for rescued pigeons. They have been injured like yours, or homers that have gotten lost, or hit by a hawk, or whatever, and never made it home. I have fancy pigeons that somehow have gotten out of someones loft, and almost starved to death, as they get lost, and have absolutely no idea of how or where to find food. I started by coming home with six little babies after an old porch was torn down. Two of them were only a few days old. I just love them, and we built a loft for them. They are my pets. I try not to breed, but on occaision, we may have an oops baby or two. That one just happens to be one of my original six that I brought home to raise as they would have died. They were nested in that old porch that was torn down, and by the time I got there, they were all over the persons yard. I couldn't just leave them to starve and it was cold in April in New England. Her name is Roxie.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*Great Save!!!*

Well that's great news. 
I'm glad he's eating. 
I'm happy you are an experienced hand feeder.
Ya just never know what the skill level is of some of the folks that post here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pagan22 said:


> yea I knew no one was going to stop, it seems people just dont care and when I seen him there under the cars in between the wheels I just prayed he wasnt going to get hit and he would be ok till I reached him, I was horrified
> No one cared they just all drove around me and honked and got pissy because I stopped... come on whats 5 min out of your drive home? honestly! My son was crying holding him as I drove, telling him *dont die little birdy, dont go we will help you*


Sad, isn't it? So many people that just don't care if another one of Gods creatures suffers, or feels pain, or dies needlessly. Those people are empty. If you can't have empathy and compassion for another living thing, than you have nothing. You are nothing.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> I have a loft for rescued pigeons. They have been injured like yours, or homers that have gotten lost, or hit by a hawk, or whatever, and never made it home. I have fancy pigeons that somehow have gotten out of someones loft, and almost starved to death, as they get lost, and have absolutely no idea of how or where to find food. I started by coming home with six little babies after an old porch was torn down. Two of them were only a few days old. I just love them, and we built a loft for them. They are my pets. I try not to breed, but on occaision, we may have an oops baby or two. That one just happens to be one of my original six that I brought home to raise as they would have died. They were nested in that old porch that was torn down, and by the time I got there, they were all over the persons yard. I couldn't just leave them to starve and it was cold in April in New England. Her name is Roxie.


thats fantastic, I love all my birds, currently I have two orange wing amazons, three Senegals, two ring necks and now this little one.

I dont see how anyone could just leave a bird to suffer and die anywhere, its like leaving a puppy or a kitten out that cant feed themselves. 
Id love to see more pics of your brood there if you have the time?


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Charis said:


> Well that's great news.
> I'm glad he's eating.
> I'm happy you are an experienced hand feeder.
> Ya just never know what the skill level is of some of the folks that post here.


Im very glad and relived he is eating too, it at least gives him or her (not sure if its a boy or girl lol) a fighting chance. More than what he would of had left there on the road thats for sure. I would of never been able to live with myself if I hadn't of stopped and not knowing if he was ok or not.

Do you think he will be able to eventually return to the wild if he makes it? WIll he be able to find his own food and such? 

Very understandable about the hand feeding thing lol I had one lady who came to the store the other day... and thinking that the *mommy bird* as she put it, stored the egg inside herself, and then carried it to term and dropped it when she met the male....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is one of our oops babies. His name is Screech. His Daddy is a beautiful big white homing pigeon, and his Mom is one of our original 6 ferral babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This is Screech Today.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You may be able to let him go. The very best would be to find a rehabber that has others to be released at the same time.
Where in Canada are you located? We may be able to help you find someone like that.

I have a Senegal ...Piggy... she is border line brilliant. She nearly killed my beloved Pigeon, Sammy, so watch your senegals around that little Pigeon. I have heard from other folks that they have agressive Senegals too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Four of the original 6










And the too youngest of the six.










We have 19 now, and love them all.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> This is Screech Today.


hes beautiful!!!


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Charis said:


> You may be able to let him go. The very best would be to find a rehabber that has others to be released at the same time.
> Where in Canada are you located? We may be able to help you find someone like that.
> 
> I have a Senegal ...Piggy... she is border line brilliant. She nearly killed my beloved Pigeon, Sammy, so watch your senegals around that little Pigeon. I have heard from other folks that they have agressive Senegals too.


I dont think I have met a senegal that wasn't aggressive lol funny because most of them just loved me now they love my son and hate me lol

I am in Alberta


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Four of the original 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg the babies are brilliant!!! thank you for posting pics of them!


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Four of the original 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its funny these two little ones remind me of baby ducks with their coloring


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> This is one of our oops babies. His name is Screech. His Daddy is a beautiful big white homing pigeon, and his Mom is one of our original 6 ferral babies.


What is it you are hand feeding this little one with? Ive never seen that before!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what I thought when I first saw them. And with their large beaks. Most people have no idea what a baby pigeon looks like, as they stay in the nest til their about a month old. And the little ones picture was taken after I had had them for a couple of days. They were so small, and I had never fed a baby pigeon before. And didn't know there was such a thing as Pigeon Talk. LOL. I just prayed that I would figure it out, and that I wouldn't harm them in the process. It was a bit nerve wracking in the beginning. I had absolutely no idea. Like I said, He knows who to send when His creatures need help. Then He guides you in how to care for them. Once we all adjusted, it was a piece of cake. Not much sleep, but a piece of cake. LOL.
Charis is right. It is a lot easier for the bird, if he is released with other pigeons. And a rehabber who does this with pigeons can first make sure that he is ready for release. It would be awful to release him into a world where he knew nothing, and wasn't prepared. His chances of making it are soooooo much better in a group, with someone who knows how to prepare them for their life in the world. Please think about it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is eating bird formula from the end of a cut off syringe, covered with self adhesive bandage. It's a more natural way for him. When he puts his beak into the hole in the bandage, it feels to him like reaching into his parents mouth. Because that is how they feed their young. They regurgitate food from their crop, and he goes into their beak and drinks it up. So feeling something surrounding his beak like that feels more normal. Doesn't work with every bird. Different things work for different ones. The first ones, I raised with an eye dropper. Some use a syringe, but I really like the length of the dropper to get way back in their throat. And I have never tube fed a baby, and would rather not if I don't have to. But Screech was great feeding this way. He just gobbled it up. Wish I had known about it when I had my first 6 babies! Would have made things a lot easier.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have been following this thread and I am so  glad to see the update that the bird is eating. Thank you SO much for your kindness and helping this little one. Anyone who can do such injury to a living creature I would NEVER trust in any matter. 

Jay3, your pictures are wonderful! I love the handfeeding pic of Screech. He is quite the celebrity now!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Treesa. He's quite the celebrity in the loft too! LOL.


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Update 3*

hes alot better than what he was, today hes walking around and eating and drinking alot and pooping alot as well lol Hes alert, and even walks over when I talk to him. He is a bit wobbly on one leg, so Im thinking it still may be sore or hurt, yet when I pick him up he grips my hand and balances just fine.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to reintroduce him to another flock? And should I let him go back where I found him when he is better? Will his parents remember him? Or will his flock remember him or accept him back again?

yep now Im worried he wont be ok when I have to let him go again 

As it looks now I am almost sure he is going to make it, if he wasnt going to I think he would of went downhill long before now. I think he has a very good chance now


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Pagan22 said:


> hes alot better than what he was, today hes walking around and eating and drinking alot and pooping alot as well lol Hes alert, and even walks over when I talk to him. He is a bit wobbly on one leg, so Im thinking it still may be sore or hurt, yet when I pick him up he grips my hand and balances just fine.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to reintroduce him to another flock? And should I let him go back where I found him when he is better? Will his parents remember him? Or will his flock remember him or accept him back again?
> 
> ...




Anyone have any ideas on how to reintroduce this little guy back into a flock???


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You should check out this link on releasing a bird. It should be helpful. How's he doing?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> You should check out this link on releasing a bird. It should be helpful. How's he doing?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


He or she is doing really really well, I am actually very surprised, hes eating about a cup of seed a day and I fill it twice a day, he throws alot all over and Im sure its just so that I see the dish is empty and will re fill it for him, hes got me figured out there. Hes flapping his little wings and stretching and is is no longer limping and grips my hand when I hold him, and when I go in and talk to him he peeps to me too I do like him, but when I was talking to some people at work about him they warned me about the diseases they carry etc.. and I was just not saying anything and they were *****ing to me that how I shouldn't of taken him because I have parrots and what if they give them a dieaease? and on and on I was just sad about it all really... I mean hes little, how much could he of been exposed to really? are they worrying for nothing here? Or are they right in worrying?  IM off to check out that link you sent and thank you for it as well


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> You should check out this link on releasing a bird. It should be helpful. How's he doing?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/to-release-or-not-to-release-10874.html


yep now after reading that Im really worried  I really have no where I can *test fly* him and inside Im afraid he would hurt himself if I tried. My parrots are used to flying TO me, or onto something but the pigeon is a baby and all this is new to him.

yikes I dont know what to do and I dont want to just let him go with the flock where I found him cause I dont want him to get hurt again or have someone hurt him.

I dont know now :-(


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Any bird can have an illness which could be catching to other birds. Most illnesses would be spread through sharing seed and water. I normally keep any newcomers separate from the others for a month when I get them, to make sure they're healthy and not going to get sick. If they do have any thing, than I treat them for it before putting them in with the others.

As far as flying inside, many of us have pet pigeons that fly inside, or babies that have to learn. They don't get hurt. They even sell pigeon diapers for people who keep them inside, and want to let them have freedom without having to cover things, or have them poop on anything. When I have babies inside, they spend time with me at the computer. They usually fly over and want to spend time on my shoulder or computer table and just watch. They are very inquisitive little creatures. LOL. They're pretty smart. 

As far as throwing the seed, I know that can be messy. He's trying to find the seeds he likes. Some throw more than others. I've gotta go to work. I'll check back later.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I thought this kind of thing only happened to ME!! Glad you saved him and I am glad I'm not the only one who saves birds on the road!!


----------



## Pagan22 (Jun 3, 2009)

*UPDATE June 17th 09*

Wow ok where to start here...

Its been a hectic few days here... the little *faller* is MUCH better and stretching and flapping like crazy! I realized that I didn't have any room to house yet another bird no matter how cute he is, so I placed an ad on line about this little one. I received MANY replies from alot of different people, some who never even had any birds before, some who wanted to keep him in their bathroom  It was kind of crazy some of the replies... until later that evening, I got a reply from a lady who runs a wildlife rehab sanctuary. and didnt live too far from me, but at least out of the city. I talked to her a few times and she sounded truly interested, as she has other pigeons and a huge flight cage indoors and one outdoors. We are meeting on Sunday to see if its agreeable for me to place him with her. I am feel that this would be the perfect solution in finding this guy a forever home. I also feel that this little guy was put in my path for a reason, and I am very glad I had the chance to help him out when I could.  
I have to thank you all for all of your help with him, and all of the advice you have given me with him as well. I have become very fond of reading this forum, so you can bet I wont be leaving anytime soon or should I say *flying the coop* any time soon


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi. Glad the bird is doing well. Thanks again for caring for him. I read her blog, and she seems nice. Probably a great place for him, but it would have been even better I think, if he is releasable, to have been able to be released back to freedom. Don't know. Pro and cons. He'll be cared for there and safe. I'm glad you were picky about where he went. He deserves that.


----------

